# Magazine Subscription Voucher



## Kim (Feb 22, 2008)

I received my Select membership package which contains a magazine subscription voucher. On the back, it says to go to "amtrakguestrewards.com/select" and click on the special redemption offer link. It says I will get 2000 bonus points.

I've gone to the site and cannot find this link? I see the link to redeem points for magazines but that is using points already in my account and doesn't give me the 2000 bonus points?

Please help.

Thanks


----------



## The Metropolitan (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi Kim,

I'll be the first to admit this bonus is a little tricky. Here's how I previously explained it to another member:

Before you do anything, NOTE - You don't HAVE to redeem the bonus points for any magazine subscription at all - this is actually a bonus that bumps up your points enough to enable you to choose to do so without having any negative effect on the points you've already earned. So if a subscription to "Nurse Father," "Dog Psychology," or "Belt Buckle World" is not your thing, I'd simply hang onto the points to redeem for something more to your suiting.



> My points just posted today to put me into Select Status - sort of neat in that you will instantly notice on logging in that your screen background is a different color.
> 1 - When you hit the threshold, *after logging in,* make certain to do the following:
> 
> 2 - You will see your status as Select, the word you'll recognize as being a hyperlink that you can click on.
> ...


Let me know how you make out with these instructions...


----------



## mark t diehl (Feb 24, 2008)

The Metropolitan said:


> Hi Kim,
> I'll be the first to admit this bonus is a little tricky. Here's how I previously explained it to another member:
> 
> Before you do anything, NOTE - You don't HAVE to redeem the bonus points for any magazine subscription at all - this is actually a bonus that bumps up your points enough to enable you to choose to do so without having any negative effect on the points you've already earned. So if a subscription to "Nurse Father," "Dog Psychology," or "Belt Buckle World" is not your thing, I'd simply hang onto the points to redeem for something more to your suiting.
> ...


I am having the same problem, I can not find any links to get the points.


----------



## AlanB (Feb 24, 2008)

The new AGR year doesn't start until March 1st, so I don't believe that the link that one needs to click on to get the points will be visible until the year starts. Right now we're still in the old AGR year.


----------



## rtabern (Feb 28, 2008)

AlanB said:


> The new AGR year doesn't start until March 1st, so I don't believe that the link that one needs to click on to get the points will be visible until the year starts. Right now we're still in the old AGR year.


Alan is correct on that. I had Select Plus last year (2007-08) and also qualified for Select Plus this year (2008-09). I am not able to redeam those "magazine points" until the new AGR year starts on Saturday, March 1st. When I click on the link and try and redeam them, it says I already redeamed them. But that should change 3/1 and your link should appear then.

I would recommend saving those 2,000 points... like previous posters said you don't have to redeam them for magazines. You don't have to use them right away. Save that plus 18,000 points and you have a free 2-zone roomette (my favorite reward).


----------



## The Metropolitan (Mar 4, 2008)

Judging by my own page I see, it appears that no one at AGR has yet modified the page to activate the link for the redemption offer, as the same page appears as the one that was displayed last week. 

**EDIT** Boy who cries "Wolf" is always quickly silenced. The link is now activated for redemption!


----------



## Jackson123 (Mar 7, 2008)

New site is up! Get yer points!!!


----------



## mark t diehl (Mar 11, 2008)

Kim said:


> I received my Select membership package which contains a magazine subscription voucher. On the back, it says to go to "amtrakguestrewards.com/select" and click on the special redemption offer link. It says I will get 2000 bonus points.
> I've gone to the site and cannot find this link? I see the link to redeem points for magazines but that is using points already in my account and doesn't give me the 2000 bonus points?
> 
> Please help.
> ...


Hi Kim , the link is know in place, log in and go to select plus area and you will see a link for spical redemption area, just click on that and you will get points, you DO NOT HAVE TO ORDER MAGAZINIES.


----------

